# Jackson Custom Shop 7 String Build Thread!



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys!
Mike Tempesta and the rest of the wonderful guys at Jackson are making me a Custom Shop 7 String!
They have only just started working on it, as we only recently finalized the specs, so for now i only have initial build pictures and the mockup!

Specs are:
Dinky Archtop 
Basswood Body finished in Laguna Seca Blue (BMW E46 M3)
Oiled Hard Rock Maple Bolt-On Neck.
Matching Reverse 4+3 headstock (for straighter string pull)
25.5" Scale
Birdseye Maple Fingerboard
20" Fretboard radius.
Blue Luminlay Side Dots (a must for live guitars!)
24 Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets
Ebony Periphery "P" on the 12th fret and white sharktooth inlays
Hipshot Bridge with Graphtech Saddles
Graphite Nut
Dunlop Dual Design Straplocks
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Bareknuckle Aftermath 7 set
1 vol/no tone, Petrucci style switch.

Here is the mockup (and i guess they only had 6 string BKPs on file):






And here are the very first pics they sent:






















Here is Red Dave working on the neck!







Some of you guys may be a little bit surprised by some of the specs, but having played and owned guitars with a ton of different wood combinations, i think im starting to get the hang of what works for me.
I want this to be a guitar that will rule both live and in the studio.

First off, exotic woods look amazing, but especially on necks they can be very temperamental on tour because they usually aren't as stiff and stable as a plain old maple neck. Second, they don't necessarily sound as good as they look when used as body woods. I have found that lighter density woods tend to work really well for my sound on the body, and mahogany/alder/ash can all vary greatly in density thus really affecting the sound.

This is where the flaming is probably going to start, but i have found that when it comes to 7 strings, the absolute best sounding ones i have tried have always had these 3 things in common: Basswood body, Maple neck and Bolt-on construction. Basswood is relatively inexpensive and pretty ugly, and i think it gets a bad rap for that, but still my goto recording 7 string is my mystic dream jp7 because the low end is so tight and that guitar just has a stupid amount of attack, its a lightweight and porous wood and i really think that is the reason it sounds the way it does. The exact same can be said for my Ibanez 7620, and the RGD 7 i briefly owned. Hell those guitars had more attack and bite than Alex or Jake's alder bodied LACS.

So that has shaped my spec sheet for this guitar!
I really think that will sound incredible in the studio and be a great and stable live guitar as well!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Nov 4, 2011)

Hot damn !


----------



## Axel32 (Nov 4, 2011)

By Odin's Beard that looks amazing!

al'though i really wish you'd stop teasing us with all these fancy guitars you've got being built.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 4, 2011)

That guitar would work so well in that one music video. Matching!


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 4, 2011)

The fact that Jackson is makin a 7 string CS is awesome. Cannot wait to see it done!

Today is a damn good day!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 4, 2011)

there are an epic tonne of guitars that work sound wise and for optimum durability, and i see your point of bolt on and maple necks, BUT i do dissagree on the basswood, not cus i think it's shit, it's just personal preference sound wise, it works for you that that is never a problem, and definitely not a flame either, you like it, great do it up and i imagine it will sound godly, but it will boil down to your preference mate.

other than that i've no other opinion on this axe


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm...What you say about the wood combination is something I've found recently to be the case as well when I took a chance and bought a RG1527GWM the maple brings out the attack and it just sounds BETTER (and I've owned a ton of the rosewood boarded counterparts amongst other 7's). I'd bet this would also be the case with an 8 too...


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Hmm...What you say about the wood combination is something I've found recently to be the case as well when I took a chance and bought a RG1527GWM the maple brings out the attack and it just sounds BETTER (and I've owned a ton of the rosewood boarded counterparts amongst other 7's). I'd bet this would also be the case with an 8 too...



Ah to be clear, i was talking about the neck, not the fretboard.
I honestly dont think the fretboard makes a noticeable difference in tone, mainly because its such a thin piece of wood, but i do like the feel of a maple or ebony fretboard, or any wood with very tight grain, so that it feels smooth to the touch on bends/vibrato. Stainless Steel frets help with that too! (And also allow me to put Daddario Prosteels on there without feeling guilty hehe)


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice man.

It seems everyone is getting their customs before the run starts


----------



## jaredmkl (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there going to a maple top on the body for added bite or is it all basswood?


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 4, 2011)

I dig maple boards alot. I think it would look pretty sweet with one!! I also like how simple your keeping it control wise. Very clean and a very straight forward working guitar!


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

No, just basswood. I may try a guitar someday with a figured maple cap on a basswood body, but for the time being i think this is a safer bet!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> Ah to be clear, i was talking about the neck, not the fretboard.
> I honestly dont think the fretboard makes a noticeable difference in tone, mainly because its such a thin piece of wood, but i do like the feel of a maple or ebony fretboard, or any wood with very tight grain, so that it feels smooth to the touch on bends/vibrato. Stainless Steel frets help with that too! (And also allow me to put Daddario Prosteels on there without feeling guilty hehe)



SS frets are the cats ass! Any refrets I need done in the future are headed that route. I AB this 1527M w/ the 1527RB I have and its like no contest, the RB sounds lifeless. One last change on that thing and I may have to bounce it...


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Is the color combo what your going to go with?? I like the look of maple boards, always have. I dig it for sure man! Cant wait to hear it! Oh and are you going with a Het Set for it???



Yeah, i literally sent them a picture of a BMW M3 in Laguna Seca Blue for the color haha. And i figured my Daemoness has an Ebony board so i might as well go with Birdseye Maple on this one!


----------



## Knossos (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks delicious, like a moist cake. Praying for a few tine demos with it.


----------



## Riggy (Nov 4, 2011)

That is going to be pretty tasty.


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks tasty man! I didnt read the spec part about the pups and color before I posted that, thus the edit!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone flaming you on your choice of woods is also flaming John Suhr and Guthrie Govan.

Should be an awesome guitar.

You also have good taste in cars


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Nov 4, 2011)

This throws me into confusion about what guitars are good in the world, gah! I was just deciding to get my first 7, an ESP LTD SC-207, but now maybe an RG7321 or a Schecter Omen 7 would be better? Gah!


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 4, 2011)

That sounds pretty sick, love the colour choice! Id like to see a photo of this guitar in a darker environment so we can check out those sweet luminlay side dots!




Captain_Awesome said:


> This throws me into confusion about what guitars are good in the world, gah! I was just deciding to get my first 7, an ESP LTD SC-207, but now maybe an RG7321 or a Schecter Omen 7 would be better? Gah!



Pick what works for you mate, not what works for bulb  Just because he says these combo's work best for him doesn't mean everything else sucks


----------



## JamesM (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice! I agree about your wood choices; i think a lot of people look down on basswood because its cheap and common. But my basswood rg7421 smokes pretty much every guitar i've ever played. and its light! i can play it all night and my shoulder won't be sore in the least.
plus, i think about all of my favorite tones ever.... guys like Meshuggah, Paul Gilbert, Satriani, Petrucci.... all basswood.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 4, 2011)

i swear, you are the LEAST brand loyal artist ive ever seen! and i mean that in a good way. i hate when people wont buy nice guitars simply because of whats on the headstock

and just to add an opinion, i think the maple looks better on darker shades of blue. just my opinion of course


----------



## MobiusR (Nov 4, 2011)

Misha i know most of your guitars have rosewood and ebony fretboards but is maple your favorite?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the approach. Nice and simple.

Too many people get obsessed with "lol, 18 piece neck with bubinga and purpleheart stripes. 1000 year old zebrawood top, and nut carved from moon rocks."

Sick inlay as well.


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

CloudAC said:


> Pick what works for you mate, not what works for bulb  Just because he says these combo's work best for him doesn't mean everything else sucks



Im sorry dude, you are just making a little TOO much sense for teh internets.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats on the Jackson! I have got to express my opinions. Its gonna look good! I dont like basswood as much as a "good" cut of mahogany or swamp ash but the recordings do sound great! Also, since the body is basswood its a great choice to get a maple fretboard. Every guitar Ive played with a maple fretboard has lots of solid bright yet neutral tone, sort of like ebony but without the high end sizzle. As far as the basswood, its always gonna help attack if it has a bolt on or set neck plus when you have played or own so many different specs of guitars, why not do something different? Makes sense to me. Plus, with the Axe Fx, any wood will sound good  Can't wait to see it Also can't wait to buy one when they get put into production?


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> Misha i know most of your guitars have rosewood and ebony fretboards but is maple your favorite?



I would say my favorites would be Brazillian Rosewod and Ebony, but i do really like the feel of Maple, and my Strandberg has Birdseye on SS frets and just feels incredible, so i think that influenced this!


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 4, 2011)

How long has it taken so far since you contacted them about ordering this?

I'm considering ordering one at some point but I thought it was supposed to be 1-2 years minimum to actually get a guitar... or do you get special bulb treatment?


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so, SO glad you're giving basswood some love. I feel it has a very even response throughout most frequencies. At least the basswood guitars I've tried have been like that (mostly Ibanez, a JP6, and a JP7). And maple neck is just classy. That combination is one of the safest bets for any guitar sound, really.

I don't dig the mock-up, but I'm picturing the finished guitar in my head, and it should look amazing! Let's see how this turns out!


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Nov 4, 2011)

your threads grow so fast haha


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I am so, SO glad you're giving basswood some love. I feel it has a very even response throughout most frequencies. At least the basswood guitars I've tried have been like that (mostly Ibanez, a JP6, and a JP7). And maple neck is just classy. That combination is one of the safest bets for any guitar sound, really.
> 
> I don't dig the mock-up, but I'm picturing the finished guitar in my head, and it should look amazing! Let's see how this turns out!



Yeah, i have never understood the hate. I think its a combination of bandwagoning and the fact that it is mainly used on less expensive guitars, and that people who spend more money on guitars rarely end up with basswood bodied instruments (ebmm and suhr being the main exceptions).
I think those two things have created this stigma, and that when people hear what this guitar sounds like, they will hopefully be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 4, 2011)

I also want to add that the nicest feeling fretboards Ive ever played with respect to frets and wood IS maple and stainless. For sure  The guitar in reference is this one which I bought! NGD coming! www.drumcityguitarland.com/drumcitygl/stores/1/Schecter-USA-Custom-Shop-Sunset-7-T-Satin-Black-7-String-Electric-Guitar--P3552C432.aspx


----------



## oneblackened (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> Yeah, i have never understood the hate. I think its a combination of bandwagoning and the fact that it is mainly used on less expensive guitars, and that people who spend more money on guitars rarely end up with basswood bodied instruments (ebmm and suhr being the main exceptions).
> I think those two things have created this stigma, and that when people hear what this guitar sounds like, they will hopefully be pleasantly surprised!


Good basswood is GREAT and very neutral, which I like. Cheap stuff usually has all the resonance of a brick and so sounds fairly terrible.


----------



## orakle (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> Yeah, i have never understood the hate. I think its a combination of bandwagoning and the fact that it is mainly used on less expensive guitars, and that people who spend more money on guitars rarely end up with basswood bodied instruments (ebmm and suhr being the main exceptions).
> I think those two things have created this stigma, and that when people hear what this guitar sounds like, they will hopefully be pleasantly surprised!


 
you know, I think the names has to do a lot with the hate, I mean basswood, bass-wood, just when you pronounce it it feels cheap, lets just call it by its real name Tilia 

yeah, so my guitar body's gonna be made of Tilia

see how different that sounds ??? well, it does for me at least


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

oneblackened said:


> Good basswood is GREAT and very neutral, which I like. Cheap stuff usually has all the resonance of a brick and so sounds fairly terrible.



Yes, but this applies to wood of ANY species!


----------



## kmanick (Nov 4, 2011)

I completely understand the hate and the love for Basswood.
I've had several 7620's ,some of them sounded like crap no matter what I put in for pickups, a couple have sounded godly.
Ibanez is very inconsistant with their wood quality and a lot of Basswood 7's out there are Ibanez. Go play a high end suhr ad tell me if it sounds like shit.......not likely.
Basswood is just like any other tone wood. A good piece is a good piece.
A shit piece is shit.
the black 7620 I recently sold to Chris Q is one of the best sounding 7's I ever came across
it even sounded great with the shit stock pickups in it.
Witht he BK's in it it sounds amazing.

Cool specs, I totally dig the color and the maple board (I love maple boards)
You can be sure Jackson will use good wood


----------



## oneblackened (Nov 4, 2011)

True, true. Albeit, they aren't neutral/flat like basswood/tilia is, but certainly do resonate better.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 4, 2011)

Linden


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

oneblackened said:


> True, true. Albeit, they aren't neutral/flat like basswood/tilia is, but certainly do resonate better.



Of course not, im just saying that basswood is like any other wood, a shitty piece will not do your instrument justice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 4, 2011)

Fretboard designs on maple always look awesome!!!

Congrats on the guitar, can't wait to see pics when its finished


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 4, 2011)

kmanick said:


> I completely understand the hate and the love for Basswood.
> I've had several 7620's ,some of them sounded like crap no matter what I put in for pickups, a couple have sounded godly.
> Ibanez is very inconsistant with their wood quality and a lot of Basswood 7's out there are Ibanez. Go play a high end suhr ad tell me if it sounds like shit.......not likely.
> Basswood is just like any other tone wood. A good piece is a good piece.
> ...




Amen. I never played a bad sounding USA Jackson


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 4, 2011)

I LOVE dinkies. I've only played one or two of them when i bum around in guitar center but dude, they're great.

all i gotta say is...


----------



## Randomist (Nov 4, 2011)

If that had blue dot inlays and no P (no offence, but I'm not in the band, even if I wish I was ) and I had the means, I'd be ordering that. 

I'm also a fan of basswood, though it can be a little soft on occasion, I like the clarity of note and neutrality you can get from a good lump.

Also, most people pronounce it as in musical bass, while I read somewhere that it should be a soft A, like the fish. Apparently the name is something to do with the bark of the tree. Might help with the cheap sounding name?


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

Randomist said:


> If that had blue dot inlays and no P (no offence, but I'm not in the band, even if I wish I was ) and I had the means, I'd be ordering that.
> 
> I'm also a fan of basswood, though it can be a little soft on occasion, I like the clarity of note and neutrality you can get from a good lump.
> 
> Also, most people pronounce it as in musical bass, while I read somewhere that it should be a soft A, like the fish. Apparently the name is something to do with the bark of the tree. Might help with the cheap sounding name?



I have always pronounced it like you would the fish, but i know people who pronounce it like the instrument. Funny because you will rarely see it on a Bass, or a Bass for that matter...


----------



## JamesM (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> I have always pronounced it like you would the fish, but i know people who pronounce it like the instrument. Funny because you will rarely see it on a Bass, or a Bass for that matter...



Correctomundo. 

Basswood | Define Basswood at Dictionary.com


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 4, 2011)

I pronounce it base-wood. Haters gonna hate. I actually quite like the smooth tone it has, and I've only played low quality basswood guitars, I imagine high end ones sound even lovelier.

This looks like a gorgeous custom man, a bit different to what I normally see you go for, and quite different for a Jackson.


----------



## BlackMesa (Nov 4, 2011)

GOD DAMN!! How do you get all these awesome guitars?


----------



## travis bickle (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn son!!!!!


----------



## Miek (Nov 4, 2011)

Just going with the standard Jackson bolt on joint?


----------



## Scrubface05 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ohh god Jackson guitars<3
I love mine. Can't wait until yours is finished to see an actual picture.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 4, 2011)

This guitar looks sweet, Misha! I think the timber choice is awesome and I also hope that the haters will stare at their screens with dismay after they here what I'm sure will be epic toanz! What's your preference on fretboard radius? It seems like you've changed a bit since you got your decibel. I'm just curious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still fizzing over that white Jackson of yours. I have dreams about that shit haha. This is gonna be ASSAAAAAM


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 4, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Nice! I agree about your wood choices; i think a lot of people look down on basswood because its cheap and common. But my basswood rg7421 smokes pretty much every guitar i've ever played. and its light! i can play it all night and my shoulder won't be sore in the least.
> plus, i think about all of my favorite tones ever.... guys like Meshuggah, Paul Gilbert, Satriani, Petrucci.... all basswood.



Pretty sure Petrucci uses mahogany and meshuggah use predominantly swamp ash with a couple of alder guitars thrown in here and there? Could be wrong tho


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 4, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Pretty sure Petrucci uses mahogany and meshuggah use predominantly swamp ash with a couple of alder guitars thrown in here and there? Could be wrong tho



Well, my favorite era of Meshuggah tone was None/Destroy Erase Improve, when they were using basswood UV's


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm going to differ from all the responses about basswood being "neutral", in my experience it has a pronounced bump and aggressiveness in the midrange, this is one of the reason it was so popular among 80s shredders, it helps lead notes cut thru very well and have some body even on the higher notes.

This may be why Misha likes it so much, since mids are the "core" of the guitar tone, most notably in a mix when you often apply high pass and low pass filters on guitars to let bass and drums have some space. The core has to be strong enough to "jump" out of the mix, even with less bass and highs.

I, however, tend to prefer alder bodies: they're tighter, more resonant and airy. But maybe because of that broader tone, they may cut thru the mix not as well as basswood. 

It's all about hearing things in context VS personal vibe when you play the instrument, which is the complete opposite.

Misha is damn right about figured woods: remember that figuring, being it flame, quilt, birdseye, burl, etc...is a disease of the wood, not something beneficial to the wood itself.


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Pretty sure Petrucci uses mahogany and meshuggah use predominantly swamp ash with a couple of alder guitars thrown in here and there? Could be wrong tho



The original (and my personal favorite) EBMM JP guitars were basswood
Meshuggah have always favored Basswood and Alder


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I'm going to differ from all the responses about basswood being "neutral", in my experience it has a pronounced bump and aggressiveness in the midrange, this is one of the reason it was so popular among 80s shredders, it helps lead notes cut thru very well and have some body even on the higher notes.
> 
> This may be why Misha likes it so much, since mids are the "core" of the guitar tone, most notably in a mix when you often apply high pass and low pass filters on guitars to let bass and drums have some space. The core has to be strong enough to "jump" out of the mix, even with less bass and highs.
> 
> ...



In my experience, Alder is like Basswood in terms of attack, but has less low mids and more high mids. I like both woods a lot, but for me personally, i think Basswood does the job better.
Also i think you are mixing up pre eq and post eq.
Although its true that i high pass my guitars to make space for bass, thats a post-eq which is just affecting the frequencies which come out of my axefx (or whatever im playing)
Body woods, pickups etc, those affect the character of the tone, which may have an effect on the overall sound of things, but is moreso affecting just the sound of the instrument as opposed to a global eq. That is where you can shape things like attack (by using a boost like a tubescreamer or even just an eq pedal for example) or what the eq curve of your actual guitar is, as opposed to the eq curve of the finished tone.

My point with all this, is that i dont think that different bodies/pickups will have a super drastic effect on how well your instrument cuts through the mix. That is moreso your amp and cab's job, but it will affect what your instrument sounds like and what kind of timbre and character it will have!


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 4, 2011)

awesome, great to see you rocking some basswood on a custom, always loved my RG7620. Theres a reason many of the shred era players stick to it religiously!

out of curiosity, which wood combinations have not worked well for you?


----------



## Kadmium (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool mockup and ideas in there .

I've always found it odd that people assume rare or expensive materials is always more suitable. Gold is a lot more valuable than steel, for example, but solid gold frets would be a stupid choice. Ditto wood choices. 

You mention stiffness and stability as the reasons behind a maple neck - have you ever considered graphite?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> In my experience, Alder is like Basswood in terms of attack, but has less low mids and more high mids. I like both woods a lot, but for me personally, i think Basswood does the job better.
> Also i think you are mixing up pre eq and post eq.
> Although its true that i high pass my guitars to make space for bass, thats a post-eq which is just affecting the frequencies which come out of my axefx (or whatever im playing)
> Body woods, pickups etc, those affect the character of the tone, which may have an effect on the overall sound of things, but is moreso affecting just the sound of the instrument as opposed to a global eq. That is where you can shape things like attack (by using a boost like a tubescreamer or even just an eq pedal for example) or what the eq curve of your actual guitar is, as opposed to the eq curve of the finished tone.
> ...



I agree, but on the other hand, we could discuss about most characters and timbers being often associated with eq-friendly adjectives (grindy, growly, etc)...but that's another story haha


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> Yeah, i have never understood the hate. I think its a combination of bandwagoning and the fact that it is mainly used on less expensive guitars, and that people who spend more money on guitars rarely end up with basswood bodied instruments (ebmm and suhr being the main exceptions).
> I think those two things have created this stigma, and that when people hear what this guitar sounds like, they will hopefully be pleasantly surprised!



Oh yeah man. Suhr LOOOOOOVES that basswood and maple top combo, it's his holy grail. I've got 4 of his 6 strings right now, tho' two actually are Rasmus Moderns...I like 'em more than the real thing actually. Strange shtuff.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Nov 4, 2011)

Were you inspired by Broderick's Jackson at all to get a custom shop Jackson?


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

guy in latvia said:


> awesome, great to see you rocking some basswood on a custom, always loved my RG7620. Theres a reason many of the shred era players stick to it religiously!
> 
> out of curiosity, which wood combinations have not worked well for you?



I have found ash to be very difficult. If you get a good quality and lightweight piece (like on my blackmachine b6 or nolly's daemoness) it will sound incredible, but heavy pieces are just bassy and trebly and can sound pretty terrible.

Mahogany is the same way, and i find it to be inconsistent on production model guitars, but generally the heavier the mahogany guitar, the worse it sounds, and then you have very light ones like my Decibel, Blackmachine B2 and Holdsworth which sound incredible.

As i said, i really think it comes down to densities, and that is the reason why i went with Basswood. It is generally a porous and lightweight wood, you dont tend to find dense Basswood as you might with Mahogany, Ash and even Alder, so since i have to get it right the first time, i figured i would go with the more consistent of the woods!


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Were you inspired by Broderick's Jackson at all to get a custom shop Jackson?



Actually this all started at Sonisphere where i met Mike, he dug the band and our set and we just started talking from there!
There was this Adrian Smith model that i absolutely fell head over heels in love with in the Jackson booth at Sonisphere, i dont even know why, but it just spoke to me. I played that guitar more than anything else in the days we were there, and eventually Mike had that EXACT guitar shipped to me from the UK. Since it arrived, i dont think i have played any other guitar quite as much. I mean sometimes guitars just grab you like that, but yeah thats how this all started.


----------



## orakle (Nov 4, 2011)

Bulb will your custom have the square neck joint like on DKMGs ?


----------



## Kamin (Nov 4, 2011)

Electric Wizard said:


> I like the approach. Nice and simple.
> 
> Too many people get obsessed with "lol, 18 piece neck with bubinga and purpleheart stripes. 1000 year old zebrawood top, and nut carved from *moon rocks*."



Haven't you seen Apollo 18? Those things are fucking dangerous!

In all seriousness, I can attest to the same thing as bulb (minus the touring and skills and everything else). I have a 7 string with a basswood body and hard maple neck and the thing unbelievably stable. I have a neckthrough 6, limba body and neck and it is annoyingly unstable.


----------



## bulb (Nov 4, 2011)

orakle said:


> Bulb will your custom have the square neck joint like on DKMGs ?



I actually have no idea what the neck joint will be like, but honestly im just not picky about those, if i was i would have specified haha!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> I actually have no idea what the neck joint will be like, but honestly im just not picky about those, if i was i would have specified haha!



Neck joints don't bother me at all! The amount of time I spent down there is so small I don't understand why that's a make or break scenario for so many people. I understand the allure of a seamless neckthrough joint (Such as an Aura  ) but my RG550's angled bolt on is all good! And it looks sexy.


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Neck joints don't bother me at all! The amount of time I spent down there is so small I don't understand why that's a make or brake scenario for so many people. I understand the allure of a seamless neckthrough joint (Such as an Aura  ) but my RG550's angled bolt on is all good! And it looks sexy.



I agree on that. Never really cared what it was like as much as I care about the neck itself, or the cutaway so I can have access to upper frets.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely awesome looking.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 5, 2011)

The only problem I have with basswood is how it looks. I'm a fan of natural finished guitars, and in that sense basswood just doesn't cut it for me. 

However, IF I find an awesome airbrush artist near me, I'm sure to start a basswood build and have him/her paint it, because I just absolutely ADORE playing leads on the bridge pickup of a basswood guitar.

edit: btw, huge congrats on the soon to be new axe.


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 5, 2011)

bulb said:


> I have found ash to be very difficult. If you get a good quality and lightweight piece (like on my blackmachine b6 or nolly's daemoness) it will sound incredible, but heavy pieces are just bassy and trebly and can sound pretty terrible.
> 
> Mahogany is the same way, and i find it to be inconsistent on production model guitars, but generally the heavier the mahogany guitar, the worse it sounds, and then you have very light ones like my Decibel, Blackmachine B2 and Holdsworth which sound incredible.
> 
> As i said, i really think it comes down to densities, and that is the reason why i went with Basswood. It is generally a porous and lightweight wood, you dont tend to find dense Basswood as you might with Mahogany, Ash and even Alder, so since i have to get it right the first time, i figured i would go with the more consistent of the woods!




I hear you about the Mahogany, Ive always had problems with that wood. And the lightweight thing is definitely a factor. I feel like less density allows the wood to resonate better, Btw, have you tried any Limba/Korina bodied guitars? I hear theyre like mahogany with more mids?


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 5, 2011)

it's funny you came to this conclusion about basswood because recently i did too. I really hated a bunch of lower end basswood guitars I owned a few years back and avoided it at all costs, but recently i picked up an RG7421XL and dropped an AM/RY combo in it and it's the best sounding guitar I've ever owned and it has a basswood body.

Guitar looks great and very distinctive, nice work


----------



## Audie- Allerjen (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think many people will be flaming you for your choice in woods Misha. 
I honestly think that the physical construction of the guitar, the amp,and the pickups used, have more to do with it's tone than any "tone wood" does. I may get myself flamed for uttering this herecy though 

Like scherzo i prefer natural finishes so i'd tend to go for interesting woods and grains to look at but that takes nothing away from any other guitars. Your new one looks like it'll be a peach. congrats man!

liking the M3 colour btw


----------



## Metalus (Nov 5, 2011)

kmanick said:


> I completely understand the hate and the love for Basswood.
> I've had several 7620's ,some of them sounded like crap no matter what I put in for pickups, a couple have sounded godly.
> Ibanez is very inconsistant with their wood quality and a lot of Basswood 7's out there are Ibanez. Go play a high end suhr ad tell me if it sounds like shit.......not likely.
> Basswood is just like any other tone wood. A good piece is a good piece.
> ...



Dude I couldnt agree with you more. I recently had a "discussion" with this one dude who is a really good guitarist and you could say is somewhat known down here in Miami (Im not gonna namedrop). He went on and on about how basswood is complete garbage and how the entire JP standard series is a shitty guitar that is mass produced for consumers and that anyone who buys one is an idiot who doesnt know anything about tone . I told him to tell that to John Petrucci and he said he would have no problem telling him that to his face . I mean damn I get that maybe you dont like the tones that you get out of basswood thats fine but that doesnt mean that its garbage. Needless to say, I gave up on that debate


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2011)

orakle said:


> Bulb will your custom have the square neck joint like on DKMGs ?



The usual USA joint has a thinner block and a slightly different scallop. They're not hard to get around at all.


----------



## Adeamus (Nov 5, 2011)

bulb said:


> My point with all this, is that i dont think that different bodies/pickups will have a super drastic effect on how well your instrument cuts through the mix. That is moreso your amp and cab's job, but it will affect what your instrument sounds like and what kind of timbre and character it will have!



So Misha, I was just thinking about this and how incredibly into this stuff you are. Rightfully so, you've shown your skills as a musician, songwriter and producer and hey, You're one of the guys that got me hooked on SS.org after seeing your cross posts at Harmony central...

...But we all know how good you can make a guitar sound, have you ever thought of just doing a quick riff test with just the most bullshit Epiphone Les Paul copy or some total beginner guitar? 

I think if we had some sort of baseline to compare against when you make all the claims about attack, bite and growl it might be 1, fascinating, and 2, super educational.

Just a thought, I know you're a busy guy.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2011)

Re-reading the specs Misha - what made you go with Jackson? It's almost another case of a non-Jackson in terms of specs. The specs that usually go with a Jackson that make it a Jackson (Compound radius, ebony, floyd/TOM, etc) - seems like this is just a Daemones that's being built by the JCS crew. 

EDIT: Don't construe this as a h8r post or anything of the like - just curious because it seems (imo) that it's going to Lamborghini and saying "make me a Ferrari" you know?


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Re-reading the specs Misha - what made you go with Jackson? It's almost another case of a non-Jackson in terms of specs. The specs that usually go with a Jackson that make it a Jackson (Compound radius, ebony, floyd/TOM, etc) - seems like this is just a Daemones that's being built by the JCS crew.
> 
> EDIT: Don't construe this as a h8r post or anything of the like - just curious because it seems (imo) that it's going to Lamborghini and saying "make me a Ferrari" you know?


 

Definitely two schools of thought. 

Team 1: You know what you want....almost EXACTLY....and you ask a particular luthier to build it, regardless if it fits into their normal style because you know they are skilled enough to build anything.

Team 2: You have a general idea of what you want and leave the rest up to the luthier to match their style...mainly because you already like what they typically build. In fact, when a luthier asks me about certain specs, I usually say, "what have you found works best?". You'll get different answers from person to person.

These days, I feel like I'm in Team 2. So, instead of having one luthier build me 3 wildly different guitars, I have orders in to 3 luthiers so I can have a variety and let the luthier put their mark on it.

Eventhough Misha has a bunch of non standard Jackson specs, I bet it will still have some Jackson influence in there.


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Re-reading the specs Misha - what made you go with Jackson? It's almost another case of a non-Jackson in terms of specs. The specs that usually go with a Jackson that make it a Jackson (Compound radius, ebony, floyd/TOM, etc) - seems like this is just a Daemones that's being built by the JCS crew.
> 
> EDIT: Don't construe this as a h8r post or anything of the like - just curious because it seems (imo) that it's going to Lamborghini and saying "make me a Ferrari" you know?



Jackson have been very good to me, and their Custom Shop quality is incredible based off of the one 6 string they sent me. 
Mike Tempesta told me they wanted to build me a CS 7 so i could record and tour with it, so i obviously said yes. Just like with any other company i deal with, i knew they could build me a guitar to my specs but that would have their own flavor to it and their impeccable workmanship. Its about as simple as that really.


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Eventhough Misha has a bunch of non standard Jackson specs, I bet it will still have some Jackson influence in there.



There will indeed. 
From experience i can tell you that a guitar is more than the sum of its parts.
If that wasnt true, then it wouldnt matter who you got what from.
This guitar will be very unique and have its own feel.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2011)

bulb said:


> Jackson have been very good to me, and their Custom Shop quality is incredible based off of the one 6 string they sent me.
> Mike Tempesta told me they wanted to build me a CS 7 so i could record and tour with it, so i obviously said yes. Just like with any other company i deal with, i knew they could build me a guitar to my specs but that would have their own flavor to it and their impeccable workmanship. Its about as simple as that really.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 5, 2011)

I gotta ask- what is happening with that plywood neck? Is it for test fitting and other templatey needs?


----------



## orakle (Nov 5, 2011)

Misha, do you already have a guitar fitted with BKP Aftermaths (that has a basswood body)?


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Nov 5, 2011)

Bulb, I've been looking through this build thread. All i can say for it is DAT BEARD. But seriously, I haven't had this much GAS for a Jackson since I was 15 and i first laid my eyes on a Randy Rhoads. Seriously impressed. Can't wait for a sound clip from this! Also, I can't wait to see your Vik get built 

I'm looking to get a Daemoness next year, and I wanted to ask, from your perspective, how's Dylan's communication and customer service in comparison to other luthiers? I hear a lot of good things, but it would appear that you're a custom build conoisseur, so I figured your advice would be very helpful


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2011)

SammyKillChambers said:


> I'm looking to get a Daemoness next year, and I wanted to ask, from your perspective, how's Dylan's communication and customer service in comparison to other luthiers? I hear a lot of good things, but it would appear that you're a custom build conoisseur, so I figured your advice would be very helpful



Dylan is extremely professional and very good with communication, he is also very practical. He understood the needs of the guitar he was building me and was very adamant about doing certain things that would ensure the guitar's stability on a tour.
I haven't even received my guitar yet, but having jammed on/recorded with/played live with both of Nolly's Daemonesses in combination with ordering one of my own from him i cant recommend him enough!


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2011)

orakle said:


> Misha, do you already have a guitar fitted with BKP Aftermaths (that has a basswood body)?



I dont, but Jan once had and brought over his RG 1527M with Aftermaths, and you can hear that guitar on New Groove off of our Icarus Ep.
Sounded absolutely insane!
This Jackson should sound even better hehe and be made just to my specs and taste!


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> I gotta ask- what is happening with that plywood neck? Is it for test fitting and other templatey needs?



Haha im not sure, but my guess is that it is a template!


----------



## sebby123 (Nov 5, 2011)

Theres a reason Basswood is a favored tone wood for Tom andersons and John Suhr and those builders as much as they arnt worshiped on SS.org make AMAZING guitars:
From Suh's website:
*Basswood Back / Quilt or Flame Maple Top * Okay, this may be the Holy Grail of tone. The Basswood response is extended by a 3/16" Maple top adding more clarity and grind to the fatness of the Basswood, this combination is our favorite! Usually colors chosen will be opaque on the back with transparent colors on the top  LP style. It's most excellent with a one-piece Maple neck

Ive played many Suhr Guitars and the ones with that Combo(Basswood body/Maple top's) Beat out all the 5,000$ Koa/Pau Ferro Taple Top wood guitars.

Once again we all have our own tastes but to simple bash on a tonewood simply because its used in lesser guitars is nonsense.
I guess all Mahogany gibsons sound like shit since Started epiphones les pauls have mahogany bodies as well.


----------



## Animus (Nov 5, 2011)

It's all to do with taste and the style of music you are doing. I personally find that mahogany neck-thrus with a thick maple cap and ebony fretboard is what does it for me. I have a Jackson SLATQH Custom that is just godly in tone and is the best guitar I have ever played. I don't play strictly high gain stuff though, and am more into effects and cleans.


----------



## romali (Nov 6, 2011)

Adeamus said:


> So Misha, I was just thinking about this and how incredibly into this stuff you are. Rightfully so, you've shown your skills as a musician, songwriter and producer and hey, You're one of the guys that got me hooked on SS.org after seeing your cross posts at Harmony central...
> 
> ...But we all know how good you can make a guitar sound, have you ever thought of just doing a quick riff test with just the most bullshit Epiphone Les Paul copy or some total beginner guitar?
> 
> ...



he has a point


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 6, 2011)

Bulb, dude, how many guitars do you have?
And by the way cool custom in the queue!!


----------



## bulb (Nov 6, 2011)

romali said:


> he has a point



He does, but there are a few considerations.
How a guitar sounds in a recording is such a limiting point of view.
I could probably get a shitty guitar to sound pretty damn good in a studio clip. It would take a lot of extra work, but i started out by working with shitty gear so i wouldnt be a stranger to doing it.

But the feel of the guitar, its stability, its balance, its ability to hold tunings, its dynamics, its physical resonance and other variables which all come together in perfect harmony to make an amazing guitar would all be missed.
Hell even the pickups could be shitty, and i could eq my way around them and gate a little differently if they are untight.

This has been the reason i have always said: WORK WITH WHAT YOU HAVE.
You can always make things work for you, good guitars will facilitate better sounds and will be a lot more rewarding to play, but you might be surprised what you can do with inexpensive gear if you put the extra work in and work around the gear's faults.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 6, 2011)

If basswood does indeed get its bad rep from being used in less expensive guitars then why doesn't mahogany get the same treatment? I've seen way more of those weird non-brand imports as well as lower end Epis, Schecters, LTDs, whatevers, with mahogany bodies than with basswood. And Tele/Strat knockoffs aren't uncommon with alder or even ash bodies. I haven't exactly been keeping score, but to me it seems all the well-rounded guitar body woods are used equally in low and high budget guitars. And of course, most people here adore almost all Ibanez Prestige and RG7x2x models...

Guitar psychology is weeeiird, man!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> If basswood does indeed get its bad rep from being used in less expensive guitars then why doesn't mahogany get the same treatment? I've seen way more of those weird non-brand imports as well as lower end Epis, Schecters, LTDs, whatevers, with mahogany bodies than with basswood. And Tele/Strat knockoffs aren't uncommon with alder or even ash bodies. I haven't exactly been keeping score, but to me it seems all the well-rounded guitar body woods are used equally in low and high budget guitars. And of course, most people here adore almost all Ibanez Prestige and RG7x2x models...
> 
> Guitar psychology is weeeiird, man!



I keep having revelations about basswood. I think its bad rep is all based around its tone personally. Where the cost comes in is probably that the guys who can only afford an RG7321 cannot afford a rig or pickups required to find that guitars sweet spot in tone. Cheap basswood is more touchy to which pickups are in it than cheap mahogany. Example is the RG7620 new 7 pickups sound decent in basswood but sound amazing in mahogany. The shitty Ibanez pickups in the 1527 sounds pretty bad in the 1527 but decent in the S7420. If your on a budget and cant afford an upgrade in pickups then your probably better off getting a mahogany guitar. Basswoods tone is dry, its not full like other tone woods. I know its been considered a poor mans wood but Im starting to think its actually the opposite.


----------



## romali (Nov 9, 2011)

bulb said:


> He does, but there are a few considerations.
> How a guitar sounds in a recording is such a limiting point of view.
> I could probably get a shitty guitar to sound pretty damn good in a studio clip. It would take a lot of extra work, but i started out by working with shitty gear so i wouldnt be a stranger to doing it.
> 
> ...



i have a beginner cort x 2 and i got some nice sounds through guitar rig so i can see that happening


----------



## just_kosteg (Nov 15, 2011)

bulb said:


> the absolute best sounding ones i have tried have always had these 3 things in common: Basswood body, Maple neck and Bolt-on construction.



But what about your Holy Grail - B2? Pretty different set of timber, but the way it sounds is absolutely best, according to you


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 16, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> If basswood does indeed get its bad rep from being used in less expensive guitars then why doesn't mahogany get the same treatment?


I'm gonna go with:

There are different species of mahogany, and people always say that the cheaper mahogany (I want to say Honduras?) is used in the cheaper guitars, so people took that and ran with it.

When you say "oh well there's good basswood and bad basswood," a lot of people don't seem to get that. In fact, a lot of people seem to think wood is wood. "My RG350 is basswood, so why can't Ibanez afford to put some real Dimarzios in my basswood 1570? Gosh."

As an aspiring luthier (kind of), I've really come to realize what makes good wood and bad wood, and there *is* a big difference.


----------



## bulb (Nov 16, 2011)

just_kosteg said:


> But what about your Holy Grail - B2? Pretty different set of timber, but the way it sounds is absolutely best, according to you



What Doug does is COMPLETELY different from just about any other builder out there, if you were to copy a blackmachine build down to specs, it absolutely would NOT sound like Doug's guitars. So that being said, i can't base it off of something only he truly understands.


----------



## bulb (Nov 16, 2011)

Update:
The inlay is done and looks amazing on the birdseye board! They have been making really quick work of this guitar!
They have 2 bodies cut as well, one is a backup incase the finish doesnt come out exactly as planned (they actually mailed me color swatches to make sure they had the right shade)
I have to say im blown away with how thorough they are with their builds, and yet how quickly they get them started.

Anyways here are some pics:


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 16, 2011)

bulb said:


> I have to say im blown away with how thorough they are with their builds, and yet how quickly they get them started.


Nah bro that's just your guitar. Normal mortals wait atleast 10-15 months 

Still looking good


----------



## Animus (Nov 16, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Nah bro that's just your guitar. Normal mortals wait atleast 10-15 months
> 
> Still looking good




I was going to say. lol Just think of the poor sob who had been waiting a year and got bumped a few more months by bulb.  Though apparently they have worked hard to keep it around 9 to 12 months, and hired new staff etc. I plan on doing a custom 8 in the new year so we will see.


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 16, 2011)

Last I heard waiting times were 2 years. Though this was a few years ago.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking really good. The maple really sets off the inlay.
Small request Bulb, do you have a compilation page of all of your customs made or being made/projected? It would be excellent to have them all in one area or better yet, a compilation of who can get the most customs made between you and Tosin.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 16, 2011)

i thought you were going for white sharktooth inlays on the neck man, what changed?
looks nice though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 17, 2011)

They deserve all the cred in the world for the attention to detail in that inlay! 

looks fantastic! i think this guitar will have all the things i actually like about Jackson in it!


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 17, 2011)

That inlay is so detailed it makes angels cry.


----------



## orakle (Nov 17, 2011)

DAT INLAY


----------



## bulb (Nov 17, 2011)

Another small update!
The bodies are starting to get put together, and it would seem that they didnt just build two bodies, but two entire guitars haha.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Theres no better way to try out new pickups than to have two identical guitars to compare them in by having different pickups in each and going back and forth trying them out and comparing them. Plus, since no two guitars sound exactly the same, now you can pick the ultimate better one to use for recording giving you a choice to pick the best of the best. Plus you can tour with one and leave one at home in mint condition for recording. At least thats all what I would do if I had two of these. Major congrats!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 17, 2011)

The black inlay on maple is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it just me or does the one on the left have an angle to the neck pocket...?


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 18, 2011)

love how jackson really goes out of their way for their artists!


----------



## Isan (Nov 18, 2011)

HighPotency said:


> Is it just me or does the one on the left have an angle to the neck pocket...?



necks arent screwed in


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 20, 2011)

damn these guys are moving fast! congrats misha!


----------



## demonx (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pics!

Thanks for posting


----------



## orakle (Nov 20, 2011)

i have to say it again

DAT INLAY


----------



## Kamin (Nov 20, 2011)

Two guitars...I feel a "the finish came out perfectly on the first one so they did the second one in a different color to surprise me" coming. So jelly.


----------



## Overtone (Nov 21, 2011)

The Jackson custom builders are good people! They really do understand what makes a guitar feel sick to play. What's more interesting to me is that the guitar will have a hipshot bridge and BKPs. I play an old 3rd hand custom soloist and probably would have ordered one like that if they were offering those specs. I'm guessing they're doing it as a one off thing now and regular customers still would have a difficult time making such an order (right?) but it gives me hope that one day they'll be offering those options to all of their customers.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2011)

Overtone said:


> The Jackson custom builders are good people! They really do understand what makes a guitar feel sick to play. What's more interesting to me is that the guitar will have a hipshot bridge and BKPs. I play an old 3rd hand custom soloist and probably would have ordered one like that if they were offering those specs. I'm guessing they're doing it as a one off thing now and regular customers still would have a difficult time making such an order (right?) but it gives me hope that one day they'll be offering those options to all of their customers.



Oh, anyone can order a CS guitar with those specs. Just be prepared to pay for it. 

My CS is something that they had literally never done before at the time (2001) - a 22 fret 7 string Soloist with the SLS headstock and a tunamatic. They didn't even flinch.


----------



## Overtone (Nov 21, 2011)

Good to know... unfortunately it would be difficult to pay for it at the moment, but maybe it's something to do within my lifetime, especially if Shannon builds it!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 21, 2011)

Love that color!

Also, thanks for the heads up on Luminlay! I have been looking for something like that for my other guitars ever since I got my K-7.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 21, 2011)

bulb said:


>



DAMN I want that shirt. 







(You can also send me the extra guitar even if the finish doesn't go as planned )


----------



## teleofseven (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry. i just had to.

Mod Edit: Sorry, I just had to give you a week off. I thought we'd figured out that image-thread-derailing would get you some free time, but I guess not.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2011)

Next person that posts a crap image in this thread can enjoy a month off with ZOMB13. Got it?


----------



## Animus (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I thought it was funny.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

^Man, I hate being late for things like that. Always peaks my curiosity.

I just noticed that when I think of specs like the ones on this guitar (or- these guitars, apparently) I wouldn't normally ever associate it with Jackson. Have I been out of the loop or is this very un-Jackson-ish?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 21, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Man, I hate being late for things like that. Always peaks my curiosity.
> 
> I just noticed that when I think of specs like the ones on this guitar (or- these guitars, apparently) I wouldn't normally ever associate it with Jackson. Have I been out of the loop or is this very un-Jackson-ish?



I'm with you on both counts. 
Seems like whenever one thinks of Jackson, Floyd bridges and more expensive body woods come to mind. Definitely interested to see how these turn out.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 21, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> I just noticed that when I think of specs like the ones on this guitar (or- these guitars, apparently) I wouldn't normally ever associate it with Jackson. Have I been out of the loop or is this very un-Jackson-ish?


 
Yep, lot's of non Jackson stuff....that's part of the fun of working with the Custom Shop 

On the Jackson forum, we poke fun of people who order a CS Jackson and the only spec they change is putting in EMGs over SDs


----------



## Duke318 (Nov 22, 2011)

My early JP6 (basswood body, bolt-on maple neck w/ rosewood fingerboard, alnico nailbombs) is one of the tightest sounding guitars I've owned. I would never use this guitar to do chunky groove metal rhythms though, but for the djent sound, and maybe on all 7 strings, it's pretty ideal.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 22, 2011)

Reason, I try not to log in lately, can't focus with so much GAS going on...


----------



## bulb (Dec 6, 2011)

It is on its way here as we speak! God it looks so good, i can't wait!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2011)

Shhiiieet bitch


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 6, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

me gusta


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 6, 2011)

bitchin


----------



## sk3ks1s (Dec 6, 2011)

That shade of blue and the maple fret board really compliment each other. 
Yet another epic score!


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks freakin awesome. Do we smell a production signature model???


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder what they're gonna do with the other guitar? Two Periphery sigs?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2011)

Jonisbrutal said:


> I wonder what they're gonna do with the other guitar? Two Periphery sigs?


I was just about to ask what they were doing with the other guitar. I'm not usually a fan of maple fretboards, but that colour scheme goes really well with it, and the black inlay helps a lot, too.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 6, 2011)

the other is it's mating couple.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 6, 2011)

fuck me that guitar is hot, but i just can't get on with the blue, i know it's yours Bulb, but it's like being snow blind man

i'd still hit it


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! Jackson definitely did not want that new album tracked without you getting this thing first 

Can Not Wait to hear how it sounds in a test clip. It looks bitchin!


----------



## JDC (Dec 6, 2011)

bulb said:


> I have found ash to be very difficult. If you get a good quality and lightweight piece (like on my blackmachine b6 or nolly's daemoness) it will sound incredible, but heavy pieces are just bassy and trebly and can sound pretty terrible.
> 
> Mahogany is the same way, and i find it to be inconsistent on production model guitars, but generally the heavier the mahogany guitar, the worse it sounds, and then you have very light ones like my Decibel, Blackmachine B2 and Holdsworth which sound incredible.
> 
> As i said, i really think it comes down to densities, and that is the reason why i went with Basswood. It is generally a porous and lightweight wood, you dont tend to find dense Basswood as you might with Mahogany, Ash and even Alder, so since i have to get it right the first time, i figured i would go with the more consistent of the woods!



thanks for this Mish, couldn't help but wonder how your maple necks compare to your rosewood necks


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 6, 2011)

that guitar is just sooooo sexay!
congrats mish!




...please don't ban me.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 6, 2011)

That's got to be a contender for the fastest Jackson Custom Shop build ever. 

They obviously think Misha is the bee's knees


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 12, 2011)

That is beautiful, pics of you and that sexy beast please


----------

